# Fixer Upper in Syracuse, IN



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

This house just came up on my Facebook feed.

4 bedroom on 1.68 acres.

A fixer Upper.

$55,000.

http://www.oldhousedreams.com/2015/09/08/1892-syracuse-in/


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

What a cool old house.


----------



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous old home! I wish I had the cash for it ..


----------

